# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Setas en un merendero.

## frfmfrfm

Subo estas tres fotos que realice a unas setas este principio de invierno porque ahora no parece ni invierno ni naaaa aquí en Sevilla.
Las setas como podéis ver tienen una pinta bastante mala, no me atrevía ni a tocarlas con la mano. 







¿ sabe alguien que son ?
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Frfmfrfm... 
Decirte que debido al poco tiempo que tengo hoy no puede buscarla, pero aquí te dejo una guia que seguro te servirá para posibles excursiones y días de setas.
Un saludo.

http://www.idsetas.com/

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero, por la guía.
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por su estructura y color... tiene una pinta a Amanitas que no veas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro, Amanita que te mueres o amanita que yo que sé, :Big Grin: 
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## perdiguera

Se trata de una Amanita phalloides variedad alba. Seta venenosa y mortal.
A pesar de ser mortal no hay ningún riesgo si se toca con las manos. Sólo puede llegar a ser mortal si se consume.
No conozco ninguna seta que envenene tocándola, eso no quiere decir que no exista alguna.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por sacarnos de la duda... simplemente una seta con las que mejor no cruzarse!!
¿Recuerdas la página de setas que puse una vez?
No la encuentro y la verdad es mucho más completa que la anterior que he puesto en éste hilo.
Ya sabes, si la encuentras, no vendría mal ponerla en éste tema.
Un abrazo Perdiguera y siento la eliminación del Madrid, en el partido que mejor jugó y ante el árbitro más casero de todos los clásicos.

----------


## FEDE

> Gracias por sacarnos de la duda... simplemente una seta con las que mejor no cruzarse!!
> *¿Recuerdas la página de setas que puse una vez?
> No la encuentro y la verdad es mucho más completa que la anterior que he puesto en éste hilo.
> Ya sabes, si la encuentras, no vendría mal ponerla en éste tema.
> *Un abrazo Perdiguera y siento la eliminación del Madrid, en el partido que mejor jugó y ante el árbitro más casero de todos los clásicos.


Hola REEGE, me parece que es está, http://www.guiadesetas.com/

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Esa es Fede... Muchas gracias. La verdad es que aquí en el Museo de Ciencias Naturales de AVAN, todos los años organizan unas jornadas Micológicas en las que vienen gentes de toda la península y por lo que me dice mi padre, se lo pasan muy bien.
Luego organizan una comida en el campo y hablan de como resultó la jornada y comparten las "capturas" que han tenido.
Recogen mucha variedad de setas aunque por lo que me ha dicho, éste año fue muy malo.
Un abrazo.

Os pongo un resumen de la jornada...
http://www.socmicolmadrid.org/noti/noticias205.html

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias por sacarnos de la duda... simplemente una seta con las que mejor no cruzarse!!
> ¿Recuerdas la página de setas que puse una vez?
> No la encuentro y la verdad es mucho más completa que la anterior que he puesto en éste hilo.
> Ya sabes, si la encuentras, no vendría mal ponerla en éste tema.
> Un abrazo Perdiguera y siento la eliminación del Madrid, en el partido que mejor jugó y ante el árbitro más casero de todos los clásicos.


Lo que más me duele es el haber tirado el partido de ida, aunque creo que el Madrid saldrá reforzado de esta eliminatoria ya que se habrá dado cuenta del potencial que tiene. Espero que Mouriño tome buena nota y la aplique.




> Hola REEGE, me parece que es está, http://www.guiadesetas.com/
> 
> Un abrazo


Es una colección pequeña, REEGE, con solo 49 fotografías y entre ellas no figura la seta que encontró frfmfrfm.
Hay libros mucho más completos; la guía que yo uso tiene 104  setas distintas y de cada una pone dos fotos.
El libro se llama 100 setas del campo de Tarragona y las Tierras del Ebro, su autor es Ramón Casalé de Cossetània ediciones y está escrito en catalán.
A pesar de sus 104 setas, no recoge todas las que se dan en Cataluña, pero como es muy manejable es el que utilizo cuando salgo por ahí de recolección.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias perdiguera, hoy parece que yo tampoco me voy a morir.
Yo de setas solo conozco tres, por ahora.
Recojo el gurumelo, los niscalos y gallipiernos.
Este año ha sido bastante malo y corto por la falta de lluvias, pero algunos me he comido como ya puse en anteriores post.
En lugares que el año pasado recogí por tres veces este año solo han florecido una.
Un saludo a todos los demás amigos.

----------


## No Registrado

la seta en cuestión parece una Volvariella speciosa, que es comestible, pero desde luego no es ninguna amanita.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues ahora que lo dices seguro que es eso. Lo que ocurre es que en mi libro de setas no viene este tipo y me guié por el parecido que tiene con la amanita.
Gracias por la corrección, no registrado. 
Seguiré tus indicaciones respecto a lo que me indicas sobre las setas que desconozco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues si, casi un año nos ha llevado saber realmente la especie de la seta, dentro de pocos meses intentaré volverla a fotografiar.
Gracias a los dos.

----------


## Azuer

Hola a todos. Ya sé que es un tema antiguo, pero es que es hoy cuando me he puesto a leerlos.

Para mí no se trata de una Amanita, sino como bien dice no registrado, de la muy frecuente _Volvariella gloiocephala_ (=_V. speciosa_), que se caracteriza por la presencia de volva en la base del pie (de ahí el nombre de Volvariella), la ausencia de anillo y las láminas primero blanquecinas que luego con la edad, conforme maduran las esporas, se van volviendo de color rosa.

Subo fotos de _Volvariella gloiocephala_ (aunque me parece que ahora se llama _Volvopluteus gloiocephalus_)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer seguro que era esa.
Un saludo.

----------

